# Cat Litter or DeponitMix or Osmocote



## Ben Hooper (8 Sep 2013)

So I went out to get substrate for my RIO 180...

Went to Tesco and now have 2 bags of cat litter.
Went to garden shop and got Osmocote (not plus not sure if this is right therefore)
Went to second garden shop and the had a massive clear out and among other things got a tub of Dennerle Deponitmix.

So my questions are....
So is Deponitmix going under a top layer?
Can cat litter be the top layer?
Is Deponitmix or Osmocote better?
Does is need to be Osmocote
What combination is best?

Help with these queries would be great as obviously I don't need all this stuff and don't know which to take back / which to get more of :s

Thanks for any help


----------



## kirk (9 Sep 2013)

Hi, the only bit I understand is the cat litter as that is the only thing on your list I've used. We went for the Tesco cat litter but you have to wash it for what seemed like an eternity,I felt quite wasteful running all that water to save a few squid.. if you use it be carefull with water changes or your tank will look like a snow globe. Is it the pink light kitty litter?.


----------



## Ben Hooper (9 Sep 2013)

I have Tesco Low Dust I have not opened the bag yet as not sure what to use, did you use anything under the cat litter to add nutrients as that's what I understand Oscomote can be used for?

Would you recommend cat litter then? 

Deponitmix is a unknown that I came across at a great price and didn't know whether to mix it in with cat litter or take it back,


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Sep 2013)

Dennerle deponitmix? Is that their version of aquasoil? Id be more tempted to use that rather than wash all the smell from all that cat litter


----------



## Ben Hooper (10 Sep 2013)

Big clown said:


> Dennerle deponitmix? Is that their version of aquasoil? Id be more tempted to use that rather than wash all the smell from all that cat litter



It is an aqua soil but the tub is not very big for the size tank so would need to midis with something else to bulk it out... Tub is about the size of a shoe box....

So you would go Deponitmix and 1 bag Cat Litter? :s


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Sep 2013)

Hello,
		 Deponitmix is basically rotted leaves. It has no NPK. You can get rotted leaves from any pond or lake. Get the cat litter and some Osmocote and just get on with it. You really do not need to stress about substrate. Then just dose the water column with cheap readily available nutrients and the plants will be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## Ben Hooper (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks for telling me is Oscomote or Oscomote Plus the right one, I have Oscomote but was reading that one of them can be damaging?

Also are there any guides (did search the forum) that can give me an idea how much Oscomote to put in the tank (Rio 180)? 
I was going to put some sand on the Oscomote to hold it down as I read that it can rise to the surface and release nutrients too quickly?

Thanks


----------



## Michael W (10 Sep 2013)

You don't really need the sand, as long as the cat litter is on top it will be fine as its just like gravel. As time goes by and you feel like you want to add more Osmocote you can put some in an ice cube tray with water and let it freeze so you can push it into the substrate with ease.


----------



## kirk (10 Sep 2013)

A pic of our sons tank with Tesco cat litter.  No ferts no co2 and a small led light.


.  For the gravel food wise in our lounge tank we use jbl balls, pushed into the gravel, supposed to last a year.   I quite like the look of cheepo cat litter not sure weather to use it in our planned set up yet.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Sep 2013)

Ben Hooper said:


> Thanks for telling me is Oscomote or Oscomote Plus the right one, I have Oscomote but was reading that one of them can be damaging?


They are all damaging to your fish is you use too much. The reason is because they use ammonia as their Nitrogen source. See the thread => help with osmocote please | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------

